# Experience w/lopsided breasts while BFing???!!!



## SoulJourney (Sep 26, 2005)

Okay...help me out here. Someone PLEASE tell me that you had VERY lopsided breasts while BFing and they went back to normal after you weaned???!!! I plan on CLWing so I wouldn't expect to have normal breasts for at least a couple of years but I would LOVE to see a light at the end of the tunnel! There is a full cup size difference between my breasts...I am actually self concious about them for the first time in my life! I used to be a perky B cup...now the right side is a solid C cup and the left is a solid D cup. Topless, I look like my breasts are from two different people! **Sigh** Had I realized this was going to be the case I would have encouraged DS to nurse more evenly. He never was to fond of the right side, though, and we mostly just nurse off of it during night feedings.

Anyone else want to admit to lopsided boobies???


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Ummm....me, too







We are still nursing and Ben has been nursing solely on my left boob for over 2 years. It is because of how we sleep. I have always been a little lopsided, so I should have known better









I have no idea what it will look like when we are finished. I just wanted to add my commiseration


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I had that for a month or so, to encourage them to even out I would feed ds more often on the smaller side than the larger (we do just one per session, oversupply) so it would start making more milk and the other would decrease. Now at almost 5 months in they're about the same. Nowhere near weaning yet here so I know my case isn't what you're looking for really though.


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

I have VERY lopsided breast that are about a whole cup size in difference and mine have never gone back to normal and now that I am bf'ding again it is just getting worse...LOL>..


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacefulmommy*
Okay...help me out here. Someone PLEASE tell me that you had VERY lopsided breasts while BFing and they went back to normal after you weaned???!!! I plan on CLWing so I wouldn't expect to have normal breasts for at least a couple of years but I would LOVE to see a light at the end of the tunnel! There is a full cup size difference between my breasts...I am actually self concious about them for the first time in my life! I used to be a perky B cup...now the right side is a solid C cup and the left is a solid D cup. Topless, I look like my breasts are from two different people! **Sigh** Had I realized this was going to be the case I would have encouraged DS to nurse more evenly. He never was to fond of the right side, though, and we mostly just nurse off of it during night feedings.

Anyone else want to admit to lopsided boobies???









My left is a full cup size larger than my right and has always been that way, as long as I have had boobs. I have tried to fix it with nursing but it doesn't make a difference. DH says he likes the variety. FWIW the larger one has always put out more milk than the smaller one.


----------



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

YEAH me too. I don't think anyone looks as ridiculous as me.... My dd only nurses on one size so I'm sporting a D on one side and an A on the other. Oh well...whataya gonna do.... babys healthy...


----------



## krizty (Dec 31, 2005)

I had lopsided breasts too. Actually, I traded sides of the bed with DH so that we could nurse on the other side. It worked wonders. The hard part is convincing DH to give up his side of the bed for a little while.


----------



## rierphfft (Oct 11, 2008)

my son is 9 months old and I have the same problem, the left side is at least a full cup larger, looks like more if he hasnt fed yet. I actually was very careful about trying to feed him evenly from both sides and in the beginning the difference was minor, but he has always had a preference for the left side (I assume production on the left was always better) which just made the left side even bigger. Lately it has gotten worse and i'm starting to worry.

for the last few days the production in my right breast has been very low and ive had to let him nurse more on the left to compensate. its like a horrible cycle that i dont know how to get out of.

after reading an article online ive decided to try pumping only on the right side a couple of times a day... i'll let you know how that goes.
just a side question, what does dd and ds stand for?


----------



## rierphfft (Oct 11, 2008)

also, what is CLWing?


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

My DS is 18 months old and since he was an infant has preferred the right side. I am easily a D-DD on the right any MAYBE a full B on the left. It is dramatically lopsided. I tried so hard to get him to take the left more often, but it was a no go. For a while when I was pumping to donate, I only let him nurse on the left at night while I pumped the right hoping him being latched on all night long would plump up the left side, but it just kept right on shrinking.

I was always a tad smaller on the left, but now it is ridiculous. I am totally planning on doing CLWing (Child Led Weaning), but dang, I hate how self conscious I am about my breasts.


----------



## Veronika01 (Apr 16, 2007)

I had the same thing when my oldest dd breastfed. She had a huge preferance for my right breast and before I knew what hit me one was much larger than the other. To the point where you could actually see the difference through a t-shirt. I don't have great breasts to begin with, but that made me feel like just crying for days. She self weaned at 10 months and I got pg with my second dd when she was 12 months old. They went back to being the same size during my pg, after she weaned and now they're the same size and I've been b'feeding the baby for 10 months now. I'm much more careful about giving my girls equal time with the baby now, LOL.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I was dramatically lopsided as well. It's evened out quite a bit now that nursing has slowed down a lot.


----------



## happygoLucky4562 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am a new mother, my son is almost 6 weeks old and i'm breastfeeding. I'm experiencing the same thing. He favors the left breast over the right and because of that my right is not producing as much milk as the left. I was really worried for like a week because the right was so much lighter and softer than the left. So I started every feeding on the smaller one until he emptied that one and then let him finish on the left. I also started pumping at least twice a day even if I didn't get much milk out of the smaller breast. Now it's been about three days since I started doing that and my smaller breast is starting to catch back up with the larger one. I think what happened was I was forgetting which side I last fed on. It's easier if you take a saftey pin and put it on your bra on the side you last fed on that way when you go to nurse again you will remember which side you used last. Be careful though if you don't keep it even on both sides one will start to produce more and the other will slow down.







just don't give up you can fix it, it just takes time and patience, don't get discouraged!


----------

